# Dankung Tip Mod (OTT)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a soft spot for these Chinese shooters, they are so compact, yet weighty (thanks to the 304 steel). The wire EDM cutting speaks to my techy side and extremely detailed fork tips appeals to my design side.

This model, I have NO idea if it is actually a Dankung but here's what I've come up with.

Here is where I got it, I think I paid $65 for it, its now listed as a bit more.

http://www.dhgate.com/product/wire-electrode-cutting-304-stainless-steel/208562848.html#s1-3-1a|774655987

The handle style is that of this Dankung, the Mirror Plane Accipiter, it's kind of cool since you can move and position the pink hole and lock it in place with a paracord weave.

http://www.dhgate.com/store/product/accipiter-mirror-plane-slingshot-304-stainless/182996510.html#se1-1-1b|630204667

The arms and the tips are of the Dankung Alien (optional fork HEADZ)

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/aliens-heads_1301

It really was my ideal pinch grip Chinese shooter for TTF double band sideways shooting (or pseudo taper)

Recently I got into upright shooting, butterfly style and I posted about the use of a small loop attached into the two vertical band holes and just pulling the bands over the tips. The flat portion of the tips worked great but I wanted more consistency.

Out came the files and I put two small grooves on the tips of this sling. I sanded it to 4000 and then buffed it on a wheel. It doesn't interupt any of the other functions, just makes the sling a bit more versatile. Since the frame is flat, I can flip it over and shoot TTF.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice Metro.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice . I wondered how these might be adapted to take bands.


----------

